# Dibujos animados que probablemente viste pero de los que no te acordabas ni de coña



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Empiezo con unos, titulados "Las mil y una américas". No creo que nadie se acordara, tal vez ahora al oír el título le suene, y tal vez no. Aquí un ejemplo de los dibujos:



Spoiler


----------



## Euron G. (7 Dic 2021)

Si alguien se acuerda de esto ya es master del universo


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Dic 2021)

Mis dies


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si alguien se acuerda de esto ya es master del universo



Mofli era muy conocido... De hecho, de las mejores músicas de intro en dibujos animados... La serie en cambio dejaba bastante que desear.


----------



## hortera (7 Dic 2021)

Somos rojos somos verdes, somos lilas y amarillos somos todos diferentes y estamos muy unidos,.....basura mesticista antirracista genocida criminal


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Dic 2021)

Otra de la infecta B.R.B. Internacional que no sé si llegasteis a ver fuera de Cataluña... Hay una versión en castellano, así que supongo que se llegó a vender, pero no tiene la canción con letra que tenía en catalán:


----------



## alas97 (7 Dic 2021)

Sufrid y ambicionad.


----------



## eL PUERRO (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Otra de la infecta B.R.B. Internacional que no sé si llegasteis a ver fuera de Cataluña... Hay una versión en castellano, así que supongo que se llegó a vender, pero no tiene la canción con letra que tenía en catalán:



Tú que me has dado thanks, ¿te has acordado de la serie al ver el vídeo? ¿Alguien se ha ha acordado al verlo?

Por cierto tus dibujos no los vi.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tú que me has dado thanks, ¿te has acordado de la serie al ver el vídeo? ¿Alguien se ha ha acordado al verlo?



Sí, me suena haberla visto alguna vez... Seguramente era de esas series que echaban a las 8 de la mañana de los sábados, cuando los críos todavía dormíamos, o algo.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Dic 2021)

Es más, si la serie es de 1992, juraría que la echaban antes o después del famoso programa de Miguel de la Quadra-Salcedo de la Ruta Quetzal Argentaria.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Sí, me suena haberla visto alguna vez... Seguramente era de esas series que echaban a las 8 de la mañana de los sábados, cuando los críos todavía dormíamos, o algo.



Yo la veo más de tarde de sábado o domingo... pero a una hora tal vez después de comer o algo que no invitaba a verla... posiblemente vi algunos capítulos pero no la recuerdo apenas. La calidad o el interés del guion obviamente también influirá del por qué no recordarla.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es más, si la serie es de 1992, juraría que la echaban antes o después del famoso programa de Miguel de la Quadra-Salcedo de la Ruta Quetzal Argentaria.



Joder, pues seguro, y eso me lleva a por qué no la recuerdo: por el tufillo a "me están vendiendo algo, esto no es sólo una serie de entretenimiento".

Creo que se las daba de educativa. Puede que fuera la típica serie que te anuncian incluso en los telediarios de tve como el gran evento que va a llegar.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder, pues seguro, y eso me lleva a por qué no la recuerdo: por el tufillo a "me están vendiendo algo, esto no es sólo una serie de entretenimiento".
> 
> Creo que se las daba de educativa. Puede que fuera la típica serie que te anuncian incluso en los telediarios de tve como el gran evento que va a llegar.



Se pusieron muy pesaditos los españordos con la mierda del quinto centenario del descubrimiento de América... Ese año fue muy cargante entre las olimpiadas, la expo y el puto centenario.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Los Trotamúsicos es otra que me suena que anunciaban en el telediario como un gran evento, no sé si por ser española y qué.

Otro ejemplo son los Fruitis, ésta sí que recuerdo que porque era española y con esa excusa la promocionaban o "era noticia".


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Se pusieron muy pesaditos los españoleros con la mierda del quinto centenario del descubrimiento de América... Ese año fue muy cargante entre las olimpiadas, la expo y el puto centenario.



Bueno yo la Expo la recuerdo como algo positivo (no sabía muy bien qué era o tenía eso pero parecía algo "guay"). Y de las Olimpiadas no te quejes, que fueron en "Barcelooonaaaaaa"  .

Desde luego, qué año, tres en uno. Podías pensarte que España era el centro del universo.

PD: Lo de América y el De la Quadra nunca me atrajo. No recuerdo que emitieran programas entretenidos a cuentas de éso ni que hubiera nada especial que ver (como con la Expo o las Olimpiadas).


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Otra serie que muchos veríais alguna vez pero no la recordabais:



Supongo que la harían a alguna hora difícil, porque no recuerdo apenas de ella pero sí haber visto varios episodios y tener algo que me atraía. O tal vez era el estilo de dibujo pero el guion no acompañase...


----------



## Vellón (7 Dic 2021)

Odio ETERNO a los fruittis y poti-poti


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Otra serie que muchos veríais alguna vez pero no la recordabais:
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que la harían a alguna hora difícil, porque no recuerdo apenas de ella pero sí haber visto varios episodios y tener algo que me atraía. O tal vez era el estilo de dibujo pero el guion no acompañase...



Joder, es verdad, me suena muy remotamente, como de haberla visto una sola vez durante sólo 2 minutos y no volverla a haber visto nunca más. ¿De dónde sacas esto? ¿De alguna página de internec?


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Joder, es verdad, me suena muy remotamente, como de haberla visto una sola vez durante sólo 2 minutos y no volverla a haber visto nunca más. ¿De dónde sacas esto? ¿De alguna página de internec?



No, de mis recuerdos  . Obviamente mi trabajo me ha costado encontrar la serie original porque no recordaba el título... 

Ah! La primera me la encontré de sopetón por puro azar, de ésa sí que no recordaba nada como para ponerme a buscarla...


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Esta serie era la caña. Sé que vi varios capítulos y que me quedé con ganas de más, de verla entera. No sé por qué no la pude ver entera, supongo que el horario no acompañaba (o quizás que la protagonista fuera chica me echara para atrás? No creo que fuera eso):



En serio esa serie era la puta caña. Imaginación, acción y aventuras a raudales.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Y ahora os pido ayuda para ver si alguien encontrara una película de dibujos. No sé bien cómo describirla pero estaba curiosa y la pusieron por televisión más de una vez. Sólo recuerdo unos dibujos un poco cutres, como si estuvieran pintados de blanco sobre fondos de colores, y el prota conseguía unos poderes como de supermán. Ya, la descripción no es muy allá, y era una cosa rara...


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Por las mañanas hubo una época en que emitían dos series distintas sobre un mismo personaje, en distintos canales. Brutal competencia. Una tenía pinta de molar mucho más que la otra.

No recuerdo si eran de Peter Pan (que creo que sí), o del Libro de la Selva. ¿Alguien lo recuerda y las vio? Nunca las vi porque estaba a otras cosas, pero me quedé con las ganas.


----------



## Tin Rope (7 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tú que me has dado thanks, ¿te has acordado de la serie al ver el vídeo? ¿Alguien se ha ha acordado al verlo?
> 
> Por cierto tus dibujos no los vi.



Yo si los vi, los recuerdo vagamente, pero macuerdo


----------



## TapirMalayo (7 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tú que me has dado thanks, ¿te has acordado de la serie al ver el vídeo? ¿Alguien se ha ha acordado al verlo?
> 
> Por cierto tus dibujos no los vi.



buah es oir la música esa y activárseme bogollón de neuronas, pero no recuerdo que me gustara... canción mítica horrible que la enía guardada entre el hipotálamo y el cerebelo fijo, quizá lo relaciono también con la Ruta pero yo creo que era mucho más pequeñor. Del chaval pellopincho pecoso macuerdo total. Pero a mi estas cosas me daban verguenza ajena algunas; cuando era muy pequeño y en espinete se poniían a cantar si había adultos cerca lo quitaba porque me daba verguenza... con 7/8 años! intolerabel

Los poty-poty los recordaréis todos...


pero y este gusano detective?? Lo puto super más super bogey


----------



## Von Riné (7 Dic 2021)

-Clementine, una serie francesa de una niña que viajaba a las historias de cuentos infantiles de varios países (Lazarillo en España, Oliver Twist para los anglos...) Había quedado sepultada en mi memoria hasta que en un tema un forero puso la cancioncita. 



-Yaiba, un niño que a su espada le ponía una esfera de cada elemento (fuego, agua...). La típica serie en la que se enfrentaba a un villano con tal de encontrarlas y blablabla. Solo recordaba que la mala era una coneja Playboy. Estuve un tiempo intentando acordarme hasta que finalmente di con el nombre de la serie. 



-Otra que no caigo en el nombre y no soy capaz de recordar. En la que aparecían héroes de distintos folclores (Hércules, creo que Mulan...) Y formaban una panda para vencer al villano de turno. Solo recuerdo eso y parte de la canción.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (7 Dic 2021)

Esta seguro que también la tenéis por ahí en vuestras pesadillas. 

Imprescindible oírla con su horrible doblaje en ese castellano que no habla nadie con el que nos tragábamos todos los dibujos. 

_Lozs ozsozs GOMI._


----------



## Tutankhabrón (7 Dic 2021)

Enga, para que se os quite el mal sabor de boca. 

Y en Castellano de Castilla.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Dic 2021)

El lagarto juancho molaba mucho



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Dic 2021)

Quien se acuerda de Diavolina?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Dic 2021)

Pepe potamo



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Dic 2021)

Gorila maguila




Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (7 Dic 2021)

Tutankhabrón dijo:


> Esta seguro que también la tenéis por ahí en vuestras pesadillas.
> 
> Imprescindible oírla con su horrible doblaje en ese castellano que no habla nadie con el que nos tragábamos todos los dibujos.
> 
> _Lozs ozsozs GOMI._



¡Qué míticos! ¿Pero a quién cojones se lo ocurrió hacer una serie de osos saltarines? xD

Esta no era muy conocida, pero bastante mejor que el 90% del resto


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Dic 2021)

Capitan cavernicola




Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Schenker (7 Dic 2021)

Juancho y Maguila, de la fabulosa factoría de Hannah-Barbera que le hizo seria competencia a Disney. Los de Hannah-Barbera eran un poco más gamberros que los almibarados Disney.

Venga, juego: a ver quién imaginaba que una hiena podía hacer un personaje de animación para niños:



Y de pequeño me gustaba mucho la pandilla de Don Gato:



Pero nada comparable a los distintos personajes de Los Autos Locos, que eran una auténtica risión, cada episodio carcajada asegurada:


----------



## Tutankhabrón (7 Dic 2021)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


>



Otro Gran Reserva de finales de los 70, jajaja.


----------



## bit (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Dic 2021)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> ¡Qué míticos! ¿Pero a quién cojones se lo ocurrió hacer una serie de osos saltarines? xD
> 
> Esta no era muy conocida, pero bastante mejor que el 90% del resto



"En el año 2008 comenzó la Tercera Guerra Mundial", dice (minuto 1:53).


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

TapirMalayo dijo:


> buah es oir la música esa y activárseme bogollón de neuronas, pero no recuerdo que me gustara... canción mítica horrible que la enía guardada entre el hipotálamo y el cerebelo fijo, quizá lo relaciono también con la Ruta pero yo creo que era mucho más pequeñor. Del chaval pellopincho pecoso macuerdo total. Pero a mi estas cosas me daban verguenza ajena algunas; cuando era muy pequeño y en espinete se poniían a cantar si había adultos cerca lo quitaba porque me daba verguenza... con 7/8 años! intolerabel
> 
> Los poty-poty los recordaréis todos...
> 
> ...



Jojojo, ¡con el gusano me has pillado, como con lo de "las mil y una américas"! Sé que lo vi pero no recuerdo apenas nada. Y sí me pasó como a ti al escuchar la canción, una canción imposible de olvidar pero que la teníamos ahí apartada durante DECENAS DE AÑOS.

Los Aurones, que era el nombre de la serie primera que pones, sí, molaban. De ésa todos nos acordamos yo creo. Diría que también la anunciaron en el telediario de TVE, no sé si era española o qué... de éstos "seres" había cómics también.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Tutankhabrón dijo:


> Esta seguro que también la tenéis por ahí en vuestras pesadillas.
> 
> Imprescindible oírla con su horrible doblaje en ese castellano que no habla nadie con el que nos tragábamos todos los dibujos.
> 
> _Lozs ozsozs GOMI._



Jaja, me la has quitado. Iba a ponerla. Molaba mucho.

Y me he acordado ahora por lo de medieval, alguna de temática medieval, tipo "el príncipe valiente" o yo qué sé... una de la que no esperas nada pero que tampoco estaba mal.


----------



## Tin Rope (7 Dic 2021)

Para nota:


La aldea del arce.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> ¡Qué míticos! ¿Pero a quién cojones se lo ocurrió hacer una serie de osos saltarines? xD
> 
> Esta no era muy conocida, pero bastante mejor que el 90% del resto



¡Otra que quería poner! Nunca vi esta serie, más allá de un trozo de capítulo (no sé si llegué a ver alguno entero). Diría que capítulo a capítulo su trama no me enganchaba pero su idea principal, su "idea motriz" o como se diga, me parecía brutal.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Capitan cavernicola
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ésta era BRUTAL. Pero brutal de verdad. No recuerdo ahora nada más que me parecía brutal.


----------



## ELVR (7 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Se pusieron muy pesaditos los españordos con la mierda del quinto centenario del descubrimiento de América... Ese año fue muy cargante entre las olimpiadas, la expo y el puto centenario.



Lo que te jode es que lo único que pudisteis hundir ese año fue una reproducción a tamaño natural de la Santa María. Los guiris alucinando cuando se lo contaban. Seguro que a más de uno se le cayó la venda.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Dic 2021)

ELVR dijo:


> Lo que te jode es que lo único que pudisteis hundir ese año fue una reproducción a tamaño natural de la Santa María. Los guiris alucinando cuando se lo contaban. Seguro que a más de uno se le cayó la venda.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 862950



Nunca entendí qué pintaba esa mierda ahí... Ahora la próxima parada es cargarse el monumento a Colón. Queda todavía mucha porquería españorda por derrumbar en Barcelona.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Pepe potamo
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Molaba mucho.

Y de estilo de dibujo similar, probablemente misma casa, pero mucho más antiguo:


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Molaba mucho.
> 
> Y de estilo de dibujo similar, probablemente misma casa, pero mucho más antiguo:



El joncunfuri, era la caña el perro si

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Se pusieron muy pesaditos los españordos con la mierda del quinto centenario del descubrimiento de América... Ese año fue muy cargante entre las olimpiadas, la expo y el puto centenario.



Más o menos como los catalanes con la mierda aquella del referéndum de indapendansia del 2013... o fue en el 2015. Yo ya ni me acuerdo del año.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Una antigua, que no vi, pero siempre me pareció de calidad, aunque casi casi una serie de adultos:


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

bit dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 862935



Jojo, ¿son el gordo y el flaco?


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Quien se acuerda de Diavolina?



¡Yo!


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Una de Star Wars:



Pasó sin pena ni gloria y pararon de emitirla pronto, pero ésta otra, de la que seguramente muchos no os acordabais, fue un auténtico bombazo. Molaba mucho: ¡Los Ewoks!


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Una antigua, que no vi, pero siempre me pareció de calidad, aunque casi casi una serie de adultos:



La odisea de homero en el espacio.
A mi me encantaba esta serie.


Esta y la de dragones y mazmorras eran las que mas me gustaban




Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evil_ (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (7 Dic 2021)

Aqui, Meteoro


----------



## ELVR (7 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Nunca entendí qué pintaba esa mierda ahí... Ahora la próxima parada es cargarse el monumento a Colón. Queda todavía mucha porquería españorda por derrumbar en Barcelona.



Eso es porque a los indepes os encanta ocultar, falsear o tergiversar la historia. Si no de qué os iban a seguir. Por una vez infórmate y mira donde fue recibido Colón (huy perdón: el Colom de Schrödinger que es a la vez denostado y revindicado como català) por los RR.CC. al retorno de su primer viaje.

Próxima parada: cambiar la placa de la primera emisión de radio en España por una que causó la muerte de unos cuantos catalanes.
Siguiente parada: otra placa donde el principal artífice de la abolición de abusos feudales ni se le nombra.

Y mientras tanto, entre placa y placa: Tranquil, Jordi, tranquil.


----------



## ArturoB (7 Dic 2021)

Yo también tengo en el recuerdo imágenes de series que vería con 3-4 años y a veces no sé si fueron un sueño o realidad. Una que me intriga mucho iba sobre unos personajes que vivian en naves en el espacio y tenían entre ellos infiltrados que se convertían en monstruos con una ambientación bastante chunga. No lo localizo. No sé si era anime o yankee.

Otra que vi de muy pequeño esta ésta que finalmente acabé localizando, Unico basado en un manga de Tezuka.


----------



## spala (7 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si alguien se acuerda de esto ya es master del universo



jeje había un programa llamado "soy el que más sabe de televisión del mundo" y había un crack ahí q lo acertaba todo que le llamaban Mofli creo


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Joder, es verdad, me suena muy remotamente, como de haberla visto una sola vez durante sólo 2 minutos y no volverla a haber visto nunca más. ¿De dónde sacas esto? ¿De alguna página de internec?



Esa serie creo que la hacían a la vez, en el mismo año vamos, que ésta otra, curiosamente aparentemente peor pero más conocida (y de la que tampoco os acordaríais hasta que os ponga el vídeo):


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Por las mañanas hubo una época en que emitían dos series distintas sobre un mismo personaje, en distintos canales. Brutal competencia. Una tenía pinta de molar mucho más que la otra.
> 
> No recuerdo si eran de Peter Pan (que creo que sí), o del Libro de la Selva. ¿Alguien lo recuerda y las vio? Nunca las vi porque estaba a otras cosas, pero me quedé con las ganas.



Ya las tengo:

No vi ninguna. Ésta no me atraía por el dibujo de la nariz tan horrendo de Peter Pan, parece Pinocho:



Y ésta parecía la caña de España y del extranjero:


----------



## Ciigarro Puro (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Gran pero semiolvidada película:


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

Y el desafío de los gobots, grande:


----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

@Actor Secundario Bob una vez dijiste, no sé si citando a otro forero, que "cada libro que lees es un coño que se te cierra". ¿No querías decir más bien cada serie de televisión que ves?  cuánto tiempo perdido aquí mientras nos inoculaban o potenciaban valores infantiles, que un poco bien en pero pasar horas y horas...


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## ueee3 (7 Dic 2021)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


>



Justo quería poner ésa y se me fue el santo al cielo!

Otra de dinosaurios era DinoRiders...

Y otra más, Cadillacs y dinosaurios.


----------



## cacho_perro (7 Dic 2021)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> ¡Qué míticos! ¿Pero a quién cojones se lo ocurrió hacer una serie de osos saltarines? xD
> 
> Esta no era muy conocida, pero bastante mejor que el 90% del resto



Mitiquisima la de Conan, la primera serie del inmortal Miyazaki.... La revisione hace unos años y ha envejecido muy bien, mucho mejor que otras de su tiempo, el guión y la animación son magníficos y tiene acción a raudales, con escenas bastante potentes para ser en teoría infantil, pues no olvidemos que era post apocalíptica a tope....


----------



## cacho_perro (7 Dic 2021)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


>



La de Dinosaucers tenía una de mis intros favoritas, aunque en su tiempo me llevé un chasco tremendo: prometía acción a raudales y la verdad es que luego era bastante sosa y tonta....


----------



## cacho_perro (7 Dic 2021)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Para nota:
> 
> 
> La aldea del arce.



La banda sonora era de Emilio Aragon (sale en los coros) pero la serie en sí era aburrida e infantil de cojones, uno de los primeros "slice of life" japos de esos que nunca pasa nada que se trajeron....


----------



## cacho_perro (7 Dic 2021)

Macarrada máxima, jovenzuelo que se transformaba en deportivo.... Turbo teen


----------



## TedKord (7 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Otra serie que muchos veríais alguna vez pero no la recordabais:
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que la harían a alguna hora difícil, porque no recuerdo apenas de ella pero sí haber visto varios episodios y tener algo que me atraía. O tal vez era el estilo de dibujo pero el guion no acompañase...



De estos sí me acuerdo. Juraría que los echaban los sábados por la tarde y me gustaban mucho pero sólo los primeros episodios porque eran como una saga de fantasía con continuarás y una trama. Una vez resuelven la gran saga la serie se volvió en episodios mundanos, donde ya no habían villanos ni peligros y cada capítulo era autoconclusivo, perdiendo para mí todo interés.



pasabaporaqui dijo:


> La odisea de homero en el espacio.
> A mi me encantaba esta serie.
> 
> 
> ...



Dragones & Mazmorras era sencillamente mi serie más absolutamente favorita de mi infancia más tierna. No veíais los disgutos si no la podía ver porque la echaban los domingos al mediodía que era un horario que solíamos salir a comer fuera. Recuerdo que era la 1ª serie donde los villanos eran malvados y sobre todo amenazadores de verdad y donde los héroes, los chavales, las pasaban muy putas. Algunos capítulos causaron polémica en USA y por ello pusieron a escribir los guiones a una charo que hacía Mi Pequeño Poni. ¿Resultado? Destruyó y llevó la serie a la cancelación ipso facto debido a la bajada brutal de calidad y tono.

A ver si recordáis estas:



De críos la llamábamos "Elisewondalá" por la intro y con los años me di cuenta que era "Alice in Wonderland".



En esta me acuerdo que era un niño que se reducía de tamaño y viajaba a lomos de un ganso.




De esta me acuerdo que la echaron por la TV siendo yo muy crío y me traumatizó que el T-Rex se comiese a las crías de dinosaurio (1:31).


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Dic 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Macarrada máxima, jovenzuelo que se transformaba en deportivo.... Turbo teen



Joder... Parece una broma y todo...


----------



## melf (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## PLS--palasaca (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## PLS--palasaca (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Dic 2021)

¿Y de Candle Cove os acordáis?


----------



## GaryPeaton (8 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si alguien se acuerda de esto ya es master del universo



Aplaude Paolo!!!!


----------



## El cogorzas (8 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Nunca entendí qué pintaba esa mierda ahí... Ahora la próxima parada es cargarse el monumento a Colón. Queda todavía mucha porquería españorda por derrumbar en Barcelona.



Calma, amic, calma, que últimamente te noto en modo bucle con tus obsesiones y más mongolo que de costumbre. Ahora que lo de la independencia no ha cuajado ya sabes que el nou objetiu es que nerflis emita algún programilla en cacalán, si eso no sucede lo que toca es manifestarse con lacitos de colores gritando muy muy fuerte. ¡Llibertat Nerflis politics! Y si la frustración no baja pues te ves tus 7-8 horitas diarias de tontubers cotorreando sobre dibujitos y moñocos como siempre e ya.


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Kartoffeln (8 Dic 2021)

@Actor Secundario Bob


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Dic 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> @Actor Secundario Bob



Los dibujos de Pac-Man fueron de los primeros que emitió TV3 cuando empezó sus emisiones en otoño de 1983.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Dic 2021)

A ver si salen las series de Xmen, Spiderman o Batman que andan al mismo nivel de desconocimiento que el 99% del hilo


----------



## Frysby (8 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Se pusieron muy pesaditos los españordos con la mierda del quinto centenario del descubrimiento de América... Ese año fue muy cargante entre las olimpiadas, la expo y el puto centenario.



Que razón tiene! Quién cojones mandaría a los putos españoles descubrír América! No podía haberlo descubierto algún africano?


----------



## W.Morgan (8 Dic 2021)

Estas dos creo que no son muy recordadas:

Fraggle rock



Hightlander el inmortal:


----------



## spala (8 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Otra de la infecta B.R.B. Internacional que no sé si llegasteis a ver fuera de Cataluña... Hay una versión en castellano, así que supongo que se llegó a vender, pero no tiene la canción con letra que tenía en catalán:



la sintonía de los bobobobs era la caña, habia versión en inglés también e incluso euskera
la de inglés tenía una melodía ligeramente diferente, muy chula también


----------



## whoseyes (8 Dic 2021)

VR TROOPERS


----------



## whoseyes (8 Dic 2021)

Samurai Warriors


----------



## Erik morden (8 Dic 2021)

En la bola de cristal


----------



## ArturoB (8 Dic 2021)

Otros que tal, los moomin


----------



## Glokta (8 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Gran pero semiolvidada película:



Bruuutal, “el fin llegó y eso es criminal….”


----------



## El centinela (8 Dic 2021)

TedKord dijo:


> En esta me acuerdo que era un niño que se reducía de tamaño y viajaba a lomos de un ganso.



Puto Nils Holgersson, al hacerse pequeño podia entenderse con el ganso y se pasaban toda la serie haciendose amigos y en el ultimo capitulo recuperaba su tamaño y dejaba de poder hablar con el ganso

Las series de dibujos de los 80 estaban escritas por autenticos psicopatas que dejaban a los niños traumatizados con esos finales


----------



## TutanKabron (8 Dic 2021)

Yo recuerdo esta como una muy cutre.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## eltonelero (8 Dic 2021)

Yo la serie que recordaba mas entre brumas cual sueño fue la de Ulises 31 hasta que llegó hinternec.
Fue una serie que la echaron cuando apenas tenía uso de razón y que no volvieron a reponer nunca. (que yo sepa)

Luego de la época de tinieblas de mi niñez recuerdo una serie alemana de un duende animado dentro de imagen real bastante grimosa.
También una especie de serie de cortos en imagen real, cada uno era de un pais europeo donde en cada corto los protas siempre eran niños y no sé porque recuerdo el de Yugoslavia y unos 5-6 años mas tarde pasó lo de la guerra.


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Esta serie era la caña. Sé que vi varios capítulos y que me quedé con ganas de más, de verla entera. No sé por qué no la pude ver entera, supongo que el horario no acompañaba (o quizás que la protagonista fuera chica me echara para atrás? No creo que fuera eso):
> 
> 
> 
> En serio esa serie era la puta caña. Imaginación, acción y aventuras a raudales.



Sep

Cuando hay gente japonesa metida, la calidad de los dibujos SE NOTA

A mí jamás me gustó Sherlock Holmes, pero me encantaba esta serie, era la puta caña las escenas de acción:


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2021)

Von Riné dijo:


> -Yaiba, un niño que a su espada le ponía una esfera de cada elemento (fuego, agua...). La típica serie en la que se enfrentaba a un villano con tal de encontrarlas y blablabla. Solo recordaba que la mala era una coneja Playboy. Estuve un tiempo intentando acordarme hasta que finalmente di con el nombre de la serie.



Jajaja

Copia calcada de bola de dragón


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2021)

TedKord dijo:


> De estos sí me acuerdo. Juraría que los echaban los sábados por la tarde y me gustaban mucho pero sólo los primeros episodios porque eran como una saga de fantasía con continuarás y una trama. Una vez resuelven la gran saga la serie se volvió en episodios mundanos, donde ya no habían villanos ni peligros y cada capítulo era autoconclusivo, perdiendo para mí todo interés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La de Alicia en el país de las maravillas me encantaba, era un derroche de imaginación y un mundo aparte muy bien perfilado. Molaba el castillo de la reina de corazones y sus soldados


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> En la bola de cristal



jaja

con la gilipollez, me la acabo de ver entera

gran película de animación, sep


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si alguien se acuerda de esto ya es master del universo



MOFLI lo recuerdo porque un colgao de mi pueblo llamaba "MOFLI" a todo el mundo  

"Tu...MOFLI, dame un segarro".

también se usaba "CORKY" para llamar tonto a los demás, (por la serie),
hoy en día estaría prohibido.


----------



## Plavi (8 Dic 2021)

8 páginas, y aún no ha salido.

Esto es para los viejos, años 80 pero del principio ¡

COMANDO G, o la Batalla de los planetas.

la mejor canción de cabecera del mundo mundial ¡


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Dic 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo la serie que recordaba mas entre brumas cual sueño fue la de Ulises 31 hasta que llegó hinternec.
> Fue una serie que la echaron cuando apenas tenía uso de razón y que no volvieron a reponer nunca. (que yo sepa)
> 
> Luego de la época de tinieblas de mi niñez recuerdo una serie alemana de un duende animado dentro de imagen real bastante grimosa.
> ...



Coincido en lo de Ulises 31... Es la primera serie de dibujos animados de la que tuve conciencia de que era una serie que emitían a una hora concreta... 

Tengo recuerdos anteriores todavía más nebulosos de dibujos animados, como por ejemplo, de Popeye el marino, pero Popeye era como los dibujos de Tom y Jerry, que TVE los metía a cualquier hora para rellenar huecos.

Ulises fue una de esas series que se emitían sólo a x hora, como D'Artacan y los mosqueperros o La vuelta al mundo de Willy Fog... Pero de estas dos ya me acuerdo mucho mejor, en cambio Ulises 31 ha quedado ahí como un recuerdo nebuloso en los albores de la memoria.


----------



## Gus Borden (8 Dic 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo la serie que recordaba mas entre brumas cual sueño fue la de Ulises 31 hasta que llegó hinternec.
> Fue una serie que la echaron cuando apenas tenía uso de razón y que no volvieron a reponer nunca. (que yo sepa)
> 
> Luego de la época de tinieblas de mi niñez recuerdo una serie alemana de un duende animado dentro de imagen real bastante grimosa.
> También una especie de serie de cortos en imagen real, cada uno era de un pais europeo donde en cada corto los protas siempre eran niños y no sé porque recuerdo el de Yugoslavia y unos 5-6 años mas tarde pasó lo de la guerra.



Pumuky


----------



## Gus Borden (8 Dic 2021)

Los sábados por la tarde, a eso de las 6.


----------



## Plavi (8 Dic 2021)

Gus Borden dijo:


> Pumuky



Yo veía Pumuky


----------



## Gus Borden (8 Dic 2021)

Plavi dijo:


> Yo veía Pumuky



Y yo, serie alemana que echaban los domingos. En los 80 echaban muchas series europeas.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

ArturoB dijo:


> Otros que tal, los moomin



Esta es la mejor serie de dibujos EVER. En España pasó de puntillas, pero en Finlandia la llevan echando en la TV como 30 años seguidos (No exagero). Es muy popular en Escandinavia.

Alli en Finlandia tienen hasta un parque temático, y hace poco hicieron una versión moderna (3D) de la serie.

Hay un capítulo mítico que el mejor amigo del protagonista se va de viaje durante el invierno, le pregunta si se pueden ir juntos y le dice que no, porque necesita espacio y tiempo para él mismo. Que vuelve en primavera.

El prota se agarra tal berrinche que le deja caer con una sutileza de lenguaje extrema a su "mejor amiga" que se va a suicidar . Recuerdo haberla revisionado unos años después y tenía cosas de thriller nórdico que no veas tu. Eso si, cero violencia.


----------



## grebleips (8 Dic 2021)

No me ha parecido ver "Samed, el duende mágico (1985 - Onegai! Samia don)"


----------



## AMP (8 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Se pusieron muy pesaditos los españordos con la mierda del quinto centenario del descubrimiento de América... Ese año fue muy cargante entre las olimpiadas, la expo y el puto centenario.



Puedes dar gracias de que los españordos buscamos una imagen positiva del aniversario y no os recordamos a los judíos catalanes que vuestro único interés en América tráfico de esclavos.


----------



## Hamtel (8 Dic 2021)

Plavi dijo:


> 8 páginas, y aún no ha salido.
> 
> Esto es para los viejos, años 80 pero del principio ¡
> 
> ...






Y estas


----------



## Sr Julian (8 Dic 2021)

En Caspaluñee los Lazis usaron mucho los dibujos animados para adoctrinar a toda una generacion la del Club Super 3. 
La serie esta del Dragui yo la veia, pero no me daba cuenta del Nazionalismo sseparatista, supongo que estaba mas destinada a que los padres se emocionasen adoctrinando a sus hijos.


----------



## Sr Julian (8 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Esa serie creo que la hacían a la vez, en el mismo año vamos, que ésta otra, curiosamente aparentemente peor pero más conocida (y de la que tampoco os acordaríais hasta que os ponga el vídeo):



Esta si que me acuerdo perfectamente, me gustaba porque me recordaba a un comic recopilatorio que tenia donde las hormigas tenian una guerra con moscas, tambien salia otro comic de un tiburon asesino y un juego con motos muy sangriento que lanzaban bolas de hierro tipo fronton, muy gores.


----------



## Guano For Life (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Von Riné (8 Dic 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Copia calcada de bola de dragón



Pues si, solo que sin dragón de los deseos y centrado más en el combate de espadas.


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Dic 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Sep
> 
> Cuando hay gente japonesa metida, la calidad de los dibujos SE NOTA
> 
> A mí jamás me gustó Sherlock Holmes, pero me encantaba esta serie, era la puta caña las escenas de acción:



La mano del maestro Miyazaki.... Esta en Amazon Prime por cierto


----------



## TedKord (8 Dic 2021)

grebleips dijo:


> No me ha parecido ver "Samed, el duende mágico (1985 - Onegai! Samia don)"



Coño! Recuerdo que estaba serie estaba incluida en el programa matinal de Jesús Hermida!!


----------



## TedKord (8 Dic 2021)

Sr Julian dijo:


> En Caspaluñee los Lazis usaron mucho los dibujos animados para adoctrinar a toda una generacion la del Club Super 3.
> La serie esta del Dragui yo la veia, pero no me daba cuenta del Nazionalismo sseparatista, supongo que estaba mas destinada a que los padres se emocionasen adoctrinando a sus hijos.



Bah, no sobrevalores la capacidad adoctrinadora de la serie esa. La Historia de Cataluña era, literalmente, una mierda. Era tan divertida como una clase de historia en el colegio, le hicieron de una forma que no atraía nada a los niños y la animación era penosa. En unos años donde Dragon Ball y Caballeros del Zodiaco lo petaban, sudábamos todos de ese truño pagado con dinero público de la Gene.


----------



## El centinela (8 Dic 2021)

Venga voy a poner las series ñoñas que se que veiais pero que no quereis reconocer en este foro de machotes

Johnny y sus amigos


Bésame Licia


Dos fuera de serie


Raqueta de oro


Bateadores


La panda de Julia


Candy Candy


Cuantas mierdas veiamos


----------



## Erik morden (8 Dic 2021)

TedKord dijo:


> Bah, no sobrevalores la capacidad adoctrinadora de la serie esa. La Historia de Cataluña era, literalmente, una mierda. Era tan divertida como una clase de historia en el colegio, le hicieron de una forma que no atraía nada a los niños y la animación era penosa. En unos años donde Dragon Ball y Caballeros del Zodiaco lo petaban, sudábamos todos de ese truño pagado con dinero público de la Gene.



Bola de drac, detective Conan y anime en general. Al resto ni ponía atención.
Eran mejores que el típico he-man que era lo que había en castellano.
También tenían un canal que ponían buena música siempre que no hubiera fórmula 1(se escribe con tilde el deporte ?)
El resto me daba igual, era un simple niño en Aragón


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Dic 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Puto Nils Holgersson, al hacerse pequeño podia entenderse con el ganso y se pasaban toda la serie haciendose amigos y en el ultimo capitulo recuperaba su tamaño y dejaba de poder hablar con el ganso
> 
> Las series de dibujos de los 80 estaban escritas por autenticos psicopatas que dejaban a los niños traumatizados con esos finales



Pues anda que la de Jackie y Nuca....oseznos capturados por un cazador hijoeputa que los usaba para entrenar a sus perros para que los mordieran y no tuvieran así miedo a los osos... Se me quedó grabado eso, infantil que te cagas oye 



Y luego estaba una serie disfrazada como ñoña pero que era sádica a más no poder: Candy Candy



Menos que la violara un monstruo multitentacular le pasó de todo a la huérfana de los cojones: maltrato físico, psicologico, muertes de novios (encima malaje), nunca le pasaba nada bueno coño....


----------



## davitin (8 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si alguien se acuerda de esto ya es master del universo



Yo me acuerdo, de la época en que daban por culo con lo del agujero de ozono todos los días.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ElCalvo (8 Dic 2021)

Por el poder de Greyskull....


----------



## kronopio (8 Dic 2021)

Es un poco anterior a mi niñez pero nunca vi una reposición.El libro me marcó.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elena francis (8 Dic 2021)

Mi preferida. Ninguna otra serie me ha enganchado tanto como Mazinger Z cuando tenía ocho años. Me flipaba.



Estos dibus también me gustaban mucho.



La Pantera Rosa me hacía partirme de risa.



Recuerdo ver a Calimero en la tv de ByN. 



Un clásico.


----------



## elena francis (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## elena francis (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## elena francis (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## elena francis (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Galvani (8 Dic 2021)

Esto no es una serie, era un programa en el que uno iba con los ojos vendados como por un escenario virtual con obstáculos y otro le iba diciendo dos pasos a la derecha etc. hasta que llegaba al final. Sería a finales de los 80 creo o principios 90 como mucho. ¿Como se llamaba el programa ese?


----------



## elena francis (8 Dic 2021)

El Pájaro Loco.



Un pequeño docu.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Esto no es una serie, era un programa en el que uno iba con los ojos vendados como por un escenario virtual con obstáculos y otro le iba diciendo dos pasos a la derecha etc. hasta que llegaba al final. Sería a finales de los 80 creo o principios 90 como mucho. ¿Como se llamaba el programa ese?



El rescate del talismán.


----------



## Erik morden (8 Dic 2021)

ElCalvo dijo:


> Por el poder de Greyskull....



Jamás vi algo peor, lo vi en en la época de v (solo vi el primer capítulo) o algo así pir mis amigos del pueblo.
Vi 2 capítulos y volví al anime


----------



## ArturoB (8 Dic 2021)

Lulu otra que tenía por ahi en el recuerdo.


----------



## Galvani (8 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El rescate del talismán.



Siiii, ahora relaciono el nombre. Que intro más chula tenía.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (8 Dic 2021)

TutanKabron dijo:


> Yo recuerdo esta como una muy cutre.



Llevaba siglos intentando recordar esta.

Me encantaban esas naves tipo caza


----------



## Topacio (8 Dic 2021)

Uno de un chaval llamado Óscar y unos seres antropológicos de color azul


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Dic 2021)

A ver si alguien recuerda una serie con dibujos estilo he-man, salía un niño cavernícola con un sombrero con cuernos, y había una especie monstruo fantasma que no recuerdo si se estiraba o se convertía en cosas. Estaba doblada en sudaca.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Dic 2021)

Guanotopía dijo:


> A ver si alguien recuerda una serie con dibujos estilo he-man, salía un niño cavernícola con un sombrero con cuernos, y había una especie monstruo fantasma que no recuerdo si se estiraba o se convertía en cosas. Estaba doblada en sudaca.



no será los ¿Herculoides?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (8 Dic 2021)

Con esta caeria alguna primera paja pillines


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Dic 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> no será los ¿Herculoides?



Exacto, aunque ahí no veo al niño recuerdo el rinoceronte ese que disparaba pelotas por el cuerno o algo así.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (8 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El rescate del talismán.



Me encantaba.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Dic 2021)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Exacto, aunque ahí no veo al niño recuerdo el rinoceronte ese que disparaba pelotas por el cuerno o algo así.



eran entretenidos,los veia muy pequeñito,con la animación tipo He Man


----------



## Plavi (8 Dic 2021)

elena francis dijo:


> Mi preferida. Ninguna otra serie me ha enganchado tanto como Mazinger Z cuando tenía ocho años. Me flipaba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ostras, Pier no doy una y risitas ¡
Me encantaba !


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Dic 2021)

Plavi dijo:


> Ostras, Pier no doy una y risitas ¡
> Me encantaba !



todavia me acuerdo de los autos locos
Pier Nolluna,los hermanos macana,Penelope Glamour,El barón no se qué...


----------



## Plavi (8 Dic 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> todavia me acuerdo de los autos locos
> Pier Nolluna,los hermanos macana,Penelope Glamour,El barón no se qué...



Siii, era el Barón rojo o Barón Hanzt ( o algo parecido)

Que vieja soy


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Dic 2021)

Plavi dijo:


> Siii, era el Barón rojo o Barón Hanzt ( o algo parecido)
> 
> Que vieja soy



eran una risa de dibujos,de lo más entretenido que nunca se han hecho.Y lo más divertido era ,que cuando era pequeño,veia al malo a punto de llegar a la meta,y me decia"pero tonto,cruza ya la meta,no pongas trampas para que no lleguen los otros".Y al Pier se le jodia la trampa y perdía la carrera


----------



## TutanKabron (8 Dic 2021)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Llevaba siglos intentando recordar esta.
> 
> Me encantaban esas naves tipo caza



A mi me molaban las de Érase una vez el espacio


----------



## Ederne (8 Dic 2021)

Me hacían mucha gracia sus historias.


----------



## Erik morden (8 Dic 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> jaja
> 
> con la gilipollez, me la acabo de ver entera
> 
> gran película de animación, sep



Sólo por que alguien vea algo el hilo es bueno


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Me hacían mucha gracia sus historias.



nunca los vi de niño,me recuerdan al estilo de Goku de niño,por cierto ese avatar...


----------



## Tronio (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> nunca los vi de niño,me recuerdan al estilo de Goku de niño,por cierto ese avatar...



te recuerda mucho a bola de dragón, porque la hizo el mismo


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Dic 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> te recuerda mucho a bola de dragón, porque la hizo el mismo



Akira Toriyama,pues no la conocia


----------



## Ederne (8 Dic 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> nunca los vi de niño,me recuerdan al estilo de Goku de niño,por cierto ese avatar...



Son del mismo creador, yo los miraba dobladas al gallego, hasta creo que hay episodios que salen ambos personajes, pero ya no me acuerdo casi.


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Son del mismo creador, yo los miraba dobladas al gallego, hasta creo que hay episodios que salen ambos personajes, pero ya no me acuerdo casi.



crees bien


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Son del mismo creador, yo los miraba dobladas al gallego, hasta creo que hay episodios que salen ambos personajes, pero ya no me acuerdo casi.



pues acabo de mirar en internet y no los echaron en las islas Canarias,así que me los perdí,y bola de dragón solo la veia cuando iba en verano para Andalucía.Me robaron la infancia,joder


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Mofli era muy conocido... De hecho, de las mejores músicas de intro en dibujos animados... La serie en cambio dejaba bastante que desear.



La serie molaba. Era la animacion la que no estaba a la altura. Una birria al lado de los japos, pero aun asi era contenido infantil de calidad y no la mierda adoctrinadora podeguarra de la bola de cristal.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (8 Dic 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> En la bola de cristal



Otra que me gustaba, hasta me suena de alquilarla en el videoclub y verla varias veces.
Me molaba eso de la mano con vida propia y cuando entraba en ese pasillo lleno de criaturas asquerosas.
Viéndola ahora era sádica de narices para los críos, muchas ochentadas estarían prohibidas hoy en día por su contenido en sangre, personajes siniestros e incorrecciones políticas varias.
....
Una que me gustaba,y veía en tv3, si no me equivoco, Petit Chef, cocinaba cosas muy rollo flipada total.


----------



## Ederne (8 Dic 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> pues acabo de mirar en internet y no los echaron en las islas Canarias,así que me los perdí,y bola de dragón solo la veia cuando iba en verano para Andalucía.Me robaron la infancia,joder



Hay algunos episodios que te partes, era un humor sin maldad.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Hay algunos episodios que te partes, era un humor sin maldad.



me buscaré alguno para verlo en algún momento,ya que pareces recomendarlos


----------



## Erik morden (8 Dic 2021)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Otra que me gustaba, hasta me suena de alquilarla en el videoclub y verla varias veces.
> Me molaba eso de la mano con vida propia y cuando entraba en ese pasillo lleno de criaturas asquerosas.
> Viéndola ahora era sádica de narices para los críos, muchas ochentadas estarían prohibidas hoy en día por su contenido en sangre, personajes siniestros e incorrecciones políticas varias.
> ....
> Una que me gustaba,y veía en tv3, si no me equivoco, Petit Chef, cocinaba cosas muy rollo flipada total.



Nunca la vi, en mi pueblo pillamos la tv catalana pero en esa época prefería ir a jugar rápidamente.
A qué hora la tiraban?, soy insomne desde pequeño y no me suena s primera hora


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Dic 2021)

elena francis dijo:


>



MAAARRRRDITOHHHH ROEDOREHHHH!!!! 

El doblaje andaluh del gato y sudaca de los ratones era lo más


----------



## TedKord (8 Dic 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> Nunca la vi, en mi pueblo pillamos la tv catalana pero en esa época prefería ir a jugar rápidamente.
> A qué hora la tiraban?, soy insomne desde pequeño y no me suena s primera hora



Por las tardes. Yo la veía cuando volvía del cole. Era humor japonés lleno de escatología y hasta picante con escenas medio subidas de tono (El protagonista, el Dr Slump, era unviejo verde pervertido). Divertidísima.


----------



## OldTownBoy (8 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Y ahora os pido ayuda para ver si alguien encontrara una película de dibujos. No sé bien cómo describirla pero estaba curiosa y la pusieron por televisión más de una vez. Sólo recuerdo unos dibujos un poco cutres, como si estuvieran pintados de blanco sobre fondos de colores, y el prota conseguía unos poderes como de supermán. Ya, la descripción no es muy allá, y era una cosa rara...



Puede ser que su padre también tenía poderes y vestían de rojo?


----------



## Erik morden (8 Dic 2021)

TedKord dijo:


> Por las tardes. Yo la veía cuando volvía del cole. Era humor japonés lleno de escatología y hasta picante con escenas medio subidas de tono (El protagonista, el Dr Slump, era unviejo verde pervertido). Divertidísima.



Me habré visto todo lo televisado y no en anime menos dr. Slump.
Me la han recomendado millones de veces y jamás la he visto.
Una web buena para descargar co


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Son del mismo creador, yo los miraba dobladas al gallego, hasta creo que hay episodios que salen ambos personajes, pero ya no me acuerdo casi.



En Songoku había un capítulo donde aparecía Arale, al revés creo que no.


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (8 Dic 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> Nunca la vi, en mi pueblo pillamos la tv catalana pero en esa época prefería ir a jugar rápidamente.
> A qué hora la tiraban?, soy insomne desde pequeño y no me suena s primera hora



Pues si mal no recuerdo era por las tardes en el club super 3.


----------



## ElCalvo (8 Dic 2021)

Esta la echaban cuando era pequeño y jamás he vuelto a ver un episodio desde entonces.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (8 Dic 2021)

Guano For Life dijo:


>



Gran serie.


----------



## jus (9 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si alguien se acuerda de esto ya es master del universo



No tienes ni idea lo que me deprimia oír el intro de la serie.

La echaban sobre las 9:10 de la mañana y eso significaba que debía ya estar preparado para ir al cole, y la canción ya es tristonilla pero muy guapa.

Ufff años 90 en mi caso


----------



## Intranquilo (9 Dic 2021)

Era difícil verla ya que la emitían a las 14:00 o las 14:30 en TV2 en las desconexiones en catalán y si no había suerte que mis padres se marcharan antes a trabajar pues había que aguantarse y tragarse el "parte". También creo recordar que cambiaban la parrilla cuando les venía en gana. La recordaba con alto contenido erótico y muy divertida pero al visualizarla hace dos años me pareció todo muy flojo. Está basada en la mitología griega con un Apolo que parece un oficinista japonés,y la protagonista es su hija Polón (Pollon en japonés original):


También de TV2 Sant Cugat a la misma hora y en esa época, La princesa caballero:


----------



## Intranquilo (9 Dic 2021)

xxx


----------



## jus (9 Dic 2021)

whoseyes dijo:


> VR TROOPERS



La recuerdo después de aparecer los power rangers y era algo infumable al cubo.

Repetían una y otra vez las mismas escenas y planos en cada capítulo para cargarse naves o así, era demasiado descarado


----------



## jus (9 Dic 2021)

whoseyes dijo:


> Samurai Warriors



Mal... En España nos pusieron está intro que molaba y no la que has puesto



Y los capítulos están en Youtube y molan mucho


----------



## jus (9 Dic 2021)

ArturoB dijo:


> Otros que tal, los moomin



Joder a mí me flipaban


----------



## kronopio (9 Dic 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jus (9 Dic 2021)

elena francis dijo:


> El Pájaro Loco.
> 
> 
> 
> Un pequeño docu.



Que recuerdos yo casi estoy llorando en serio. Tempus Fugit y que feliz era. Era yo muy muy pequeño y me parecía magia ver cómo hacían los dibujos y aquí lo explicaban


----------



## Abeja Asesina (9 Dic 2021)

Yo recuerdo unos japoneses con un tio y una su camiseta donde habia una rana que hablaba


----------



## Abrojo (9 Dic 2021)

Estos que os voy a poner dan para nota si os acordáis. Yo me acordé hace unos años y me llevó un huevo encontrar la serie. Lo tuve que buscar en unos videos de Youtube que eran unos recopilatorios de las intro de cada serie de los 70, 80 y 90 en los dibujos americanos


----------



## Abrojo (9 Dic 2021)

Abeja Asesina dijo:


> Yo recuerdo unos japoneses con un tio y una su camiseta donde habia una rana que hablaba



La rana Raponchi, esos los ponían en Antena 3 por las mañanas no sé si cuando los Transformers o después o en otros años


----------



## TedKord (9 Dic 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Estos que os voy a poner dan para nota si os acordáis. Yo me acordé hace unos años y me llevó un huevo encontrar la serie. Lo tuve que buscar en unos videos de Youtube que eran unos recopilatorios de las intro de cada serie de los 70, 80 y 90 en los dibujos americanos



Qué fuerte. Se me ha desbloqueado un recuerdo que mantenía en lo más profundo de mi subconsciente.


A ver i alguien recuerda éstos:


----------



## TedKord (9 Dic 2021)

"Los animales del bosque" me gustaban mucho por lo crueles y duros que eran y porque no tenían problemas en mostrar la cadena trófica y como los animales mataban y morían.


----------



## Abrojo (9 Dic 2021)

TedKord dijo:


> Qué fuerte. Se me ha desbloqueado un recuerdo que mantenía en lo más profundo de mi subconsciente.
> 
> 
> A ver i alguien recuerda éstos:



joer pues me acaba de pasar lo mismo con lo tuyo


----------



## Abrojo (9 Dic 2021)

Esta era una cosa muy bizarra y cutre, creo que la echaban en los mediodías en la 2


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (9 Dic 2021)

Yo me partía de risa con los dibujos de una mofeta que perseguía animales hembra de otras especies, normalmente perros y gatos. La mofeta tenía acento francés



Vicky el Vikingo también molaba


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (9 Dic 2021)

Rainbow Brite


----------



## whoseyes (9 Dic 2021)

jus dijo:


> La recuerdo después de aparecer los power rangers y era algo infumable al cubo.
> 
> Repetían una y otra vez las mismas escenas y planos en cada capítulo para cargarse naves o así, era demasiado descarado
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## cacho_perro (9 Dic 2021)

Xio Kha Go Du Roo dijo:


> Yo me partía de risa con los dibujos de una mofeta que perseguía animales hembra de otras especies, normalmente perros y gatos. La mofeta tenía acento francés
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky el Vikingo también molaba



Hoy día está censurado y prohibido por apología del acoso sexual, violación y tal.... pa cagarse. Lo del capítulo en que una gata borracha lo acababa persiguiendo y acosando a él lo obviaron supongo    









Pepe Le Pew se queda fuera de la secuela de 'Space Jam' por sexista


Pepe Le Pew, la mofeta de Looney Tunes, no estará en la secuela de 'Space Jam' tras haber sido acusado de fomentar la cultura de la violación.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ElCalvo (9 Dic 2021)

Esta creo que no la habéis puesto, los osos montañeses:



Apaaaaaaá!!!


----------



## TedKord (9 Dic 2021)

A principios de los '90 se pusieron de moda series de "semi-superhéroes". Eran americanas pero la factura técnica y animación era oriental y eso se notaba en la calidad.


----------



## TedKord (9 Dic 2021)

Éstos los echaban en las autonómicas y mezclaban acción real con animación. Me encantaban de crío.


----------



## amputado (9 Dic 2021)

os dejo un trauma permanente


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (9 Dic 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Hoy día está censurado y prohibido por apología del acoso sexual, violación y tal.... pa cagarse. Lo del capítulo en que una gata borracha lo acababa persiguiendo y acosando a él lo obviaron supongo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguramente también acabarán prohibiendo a Vicky el Vikingo


----------



## RayoSombrio (9 Dic 2021)

La recuerdo vagamente, pero es penoso que hubiera semejante nivel de adoctrinamiento por aquel entonces. Parece que es imposible contar la historia catalana sin muchas mentiras de por medio.


----------



## Migue111 (9 Dic 2021)




----------



## RayoSombrio (9 Dic 2021)

ElCalvo dijo:


> Por el poder de Greyskull....



Horrible la secuela que han hecho en Netflix, matando a He-Man y poniendo a bolleras de protagonistas


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Dic 2021)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Para nota:
> 
> 
> La aldea del arce.



conejas prietas a pelito o bombonas en los arces


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> La odisea de homero en el espacio.
> A mi me encantaba esta serie.
> 
> 
> ...



la de dragones y mazmorras esta entera en telegram en un canal de series


----------



## Abrojo (9 Dic 2021)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Para nota:
> 
> 
> La aldea del arce.



Buf yo creo que tuve un crush furry con la que era una zorrita, Diana se llamaba. Siempre que me topo con una Diana no puedo evitar asociarla con zorrilla


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Dic 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Buf yo creo que tuve un crush furry con la que era una zorrita, Diana se llamaba. Siempre que me topo con una Diana no puedo evitar asociarla con zorrilla



yo siempre que conozco una diana la asocio con el pilar de un tunel de autopista
conexiones raras que hace la mente y tal


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2021)

El osito misha
Juana y Sergio
El bosque de Tallac


----------



## Abrojo (9 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Esta serie era la caña. Sé que vi varios capítulos y que me quedé con ganas de más, de verla entera. No sé por qué no la pude ver entera, supongo que el horario no acompañaba (o quizás que la protagonista fuera chica me echara para atrás? No creo que fuera eso):
> 
> 
> 
> En serio esa serie era la puta caña. Imaginación, acción y aventuras a raudales.



Esta la recuerdo vagamente pero continuaban la historia de Oz, no sé si fidedignamente con las varias novelas que se hicieron en su época. Me acuerdo de un capítulo donde tienen que encontrar a un príncipe que se había convertido en una estatua de cristal. De hecho si tocabas a cualquier estatua te transformabas en un animal de cristal. Muy original ese tipo de fantasía para lo que eran las series de la época


----------



## Abrojo (9 Dic 2021)

Completad la frase:

"En Laponia, hace frío..."

Si sois demasiado jóvenes o viejos, el spoiler


Spoiler





Esta es otra de las que ponía letra Emilio Aragón. Me acuerdo de esta serie porque la pusieron un día para reemplazar a la que veía en ese horario, que era la de Sherlock Holmes (una de anime donde eran perros). Cuando vi que no la ponían y que habían metido esto me llevé un berrinche que tuvo que ser gordo porque aún me acuerdo.

Me costó pillarle el punto a la serie, no fue hasta en los últimos capítulos donde me di cuenta que Yulupukki era Papá Noel


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2021)

Musculator



Danger Mouse



Attori el ninja


----------



## Abrojo (9 Dic 2021)

La de Hattori fue el precedente de Doraemon, es del mismo autor, comparten el mismo universo (no sé si Nobita y ese crío son familia o algo). Y obviamente es la misma estructura argumental y arquetipos de los personajes.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2021)

15 páginas y no ha salido Oliver y Benji?



Inazuma eleven


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2021)

Jem y los hologramas



Kimagure orange road



You are under arrest


----------



## Migue111 (9 Dic 2021)

alguien recuerda esta serie?


----------



## Abrojo (9 Dic 2021)

Hombre poner Oliver y Benji en este hilo no sé si es acertado porque de esa nos acordamos todos los que hemos tenido infancia en los ochenta. Fue de las primeras series que pusieron en Telecinco. Estaba Vacaciones en el Mar, Lassie y Campeones


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2021)

Neon Genesis Evangelion



Mazinger Z


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2021)

Migue111 dijo:


> alguien recuerda esta serie?



Joder sí


----------



## Abrojo (9 Dic 2021)

Migue111 dijo:


> alguien recuerda esta serie?



Coño si sale El PATO


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2021)

Kochikame


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2021)

Esta era repugnante



Como los rugrats


----------



## Abrojo (9 Dic 2021)

Viendo estas reposiciones me parece que en algún momento que no logro ubicarlo, posiblemente a mediados de los noventa, hubo un gremio de trabajadores que se fue al paro: los dobladores de canciones.

Antes era cosa común (en toda Europa) que a los dibujos japoneses les pusieran canciones cantadas en el idioma nacional o locales. También era muy habitual traducir los nombres de los personajes a algo más occidental.

Las única serie que no recuerdo que doblaran la canción nunca era en la outro de Heidi, donde podías aprenderte la letra en japonés: moshi mo, chiisana...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2021)

Esta era de lo más underground


----------



## Abrojo (9 Dic 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Esta era repugnante
> 
> 
> 
> Como los rugrats



Sí y también. Los rugrats extrañamente han tenido mucho éxito hasta el punto de hacer películas en cine



Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Kochikame



Esta se merece hilo propio. Creo que es el manga más longev0 de Japón. Personajes muy bizarros y Kankichi es un MTGOW


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2021)

Lupin III ojo al opening en italiano


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Dic 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> la de dragones y mazmorras esta entera en telegram en un canal de series



Enlace please.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Migue111 (9 Dic 2021)




----------



## xzess (9 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Otra serie que muchos veríais alguna vez pero no la recordabais:
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que la harían a alguna hora difícil, porque no recuerdo apenas de ella pero sí haber visto varios episodios y tener algo que me atraía. O tal vez era el estilo de dibujo pero el guion no acompañase...



Me ocurre igual, no la recordaba, pero recuerdo que me gustaba, inmediatamente me di cuenta.


----------



## xzess (9 Dic 2021)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Estas dos creo que no son muy recordadas:
> 
> Fraggle rock
> 
> ...



Los inmortales, seriaza. Recuerdo no ir a clase por ver esa serie.


----------



## hyperburned (9 Dic 2021)

Necesito saber cómo se llamaba una serie de un chico que tenía una pirámide o algo así en la mesilla al lado de la cama. Era extraterrestre y tenía poderes. Creo que se llamaba Yokin o algo asi

Nunca más he podido saber de ella. Es americana de los ´80


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (9 Dic 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Necesito saber cómo se llamaba una serie de un chico que tenía una pirámide o algo así en la mesilla al lado de la cama. Era extraterrestre y tenía poderes. Creo que se llamaba Yokin o algo asi
> 
> Nunca más he podido saber de ella. Es americana de los ´80



¿es esta?


----------



## Von Riné (9 Dic 2021)

Hostias, otra que me he acordado. Lum. De una extraterrestre que daba descargas eléctrica y se enamoraba de un imbécil.


----------



## hyperburned (9 Dic 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> ¿es esta?



Si, joder! Muchas gracias. Y tan rápido. Me quedaba embobado de pequeño. no sabia de qué iba.

Joder, era británica.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (9 Dic 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Si, joder! Muchas gracias. Y tan rápido. Me quedaba embobado de pequeño. no sabia de qué iba pero me flipaba



una serie tremendamente extraña,curiosamente antes consideraban a los niños más adultos que ahora,y quizás por eso antes ponían series más adultas para niños como Chocky


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (9 Dic 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Si, joder! Muchas gracias. Y tan rápido. Me quedaba embobado de pequeño. no sabia de qué iba.
> 
> Joder, era británica.



aquí tienes más información sobre la serie

Chocky, aquella serie de la pirámide de cristal


----------



## hyperburned (10 Dic 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> una serie tremendamente extraña,curiosamente antes consideraban a los niños más adultos que ahora,y quizás por eso antes ponían series más adultas para niños como Chocky



Así es. A mi me parecía muy buena y muy filosofica, dentro de lo que era.

Lo que cuenta es verdad. Muchas veces he pensado en esa serie pensando que era un sueño, porque yo conocía a un chico del barrio que se llamaba Yokin


----------



## ArturoB (10 Dic 2021)

A alguien le suena una serie de dibujos *muy extraña *que salían unos muñequitos cantando haciendo como un coro-orquesta y se hablaba de música. Era súper raruna, no se si fue real o un sueño. Juraría que existió.


----------



## damnit (10 Dic 2021)

No sé si ha salido ya pero yo guardo con mucho cariño la de Masters del Universo porque además todos teníamos los muñecos y estábamos flipadisimos



Tambien algo más tarde ya (quizás primeros de los 90), la serie original de las Tortugas Ninja


----------



## hyperburned (10 Dic 2021)

Hago mi aportacion con una serie de la television mexicana que extrañamente sintonizábamos.
En los anuncios había una pasta de dientes que era azul y que no habia en España. Pero yo la quería...


----------



## Barspin (10 Dic 2021)

Me encantaba esa puta intro en francés.


----------



## JKL-2 (10 Dic 2021)

THE COBI TROUPE, la mascota de los JJOO Barcelona 92 tuvo su serie de dibujos.



ÉRASE UNA VEZ ... LAS AMÉRICAS, la olvidada de la franquicia "Érase una vez..." , la única temática que no ha sido reeditada ni está disponible en plataformas de streaming ¿motivos de corrección política?

 

CAPTAIN PLANET AND THE PLANETEERS, quizá la primera serie de dibujos animados centrada en cuestiones ecologistas, 5 chavales de distintas partes del mundo eran convocados por el espíritu de la tierra que les daba anillos mágicos con los elementos, unidos podían convocar a un superhéroe el "Capítan Planeta", como dato curioso, los chavales protagonistas representaban a 5 continentes (África, América del Norte (USA), América del Sur , Rusia/URSS y Asia), Europa ni se citaba como continente.



BUCKY O´HARE, franquicia con animales antropomorfos aliens y naves especiales. No creo que tuviese muchos capítulos, pero parece que fue suficiente para tener incluso algún videojuego en NES y máquinas arcade por Konami.


----------



## BHAN83 (10 Dic 2021)

Migue111 dijo:


> alguien recuerda esta serie?



La mejor serie de critica social que se ha hecho jamas.


----------



## Aurkitu (10 Dic 2021)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


>



Arale Norimake, supongo ya estará .Las habéis puesto todas capullos, aunque ya esa la recuerdo en catalán:



TV3 -C33-, sinceramente, en cuanto a la selección y doblaje de series animadas, de anime en especial, siempre estuvo por delante.

Me viene otra, más tardía:


----------



## cacho_perro (10 Dic 2021)

Von Riné dijo:


> Hostias, otra que me he acordado. Lum. De una extraterrestre que daba descargas eléctrica y se enamoraba de un imbécil.



LUM, la chica invasora... Esa me la jalé entera porque me hacía mucha gracia... hoy día sería im-pubis-cable: protagonista efectivamente imbécil ACOSADOR DE MANUAL, celoso, posesivo, rata, etc. con extraterrestre que le saca de apuros con "inventos" para que no se tenga que "esforzar" (todo un género desde el puto Doraemon....) que va por ahí siempre medio desnuda y es una maltratadora histérica celosa que suelta descargas a la mínima.... luego se enteran las feminazis de turno que el manga original fue de UNA MUJER y cortocircuitan.... 

Los secundarios también eran la polla, los padres del protagonista eran un carapadre de manual y la madre una charo frustrada que me hacía desconojarme vivo con sus ataques...

Y otro clásico de esa autora (todos sus animes son joyas prácticamente...) es el posterior Ranma 1/2, imposible de emitir hoy día:



Imaginaos: chico que por maldición al sumegirse en agua caliente o fría se convierte en chico-chica y le gusta transformarse en chica para aprovechar las "ventajas": que la inviten, los chicos le hagan favores, etc. con montones de otras chicas (y chicos) detrás de él intentando ligárselo y tetas a gogó (hay desnudos a cascoporro por el tema de los equívocos con el agua y baños varios....). Todo muy heteropatriarcal y tal 

Mención especial al "abuelo enano" experto en artes marciales profundamente vicioso que iba por ahí con un saco robando lencería femenina para su colección....


----------



## Mr. Sandman (10 Dic 2021)

¿Alguien se acuerda de "Sport Billy"?

Los sábados al mediodía ponían la serie de Naranjito y los domingos esta. Se notaba que era el mundial de fútbol España 82.

Además regalaban el juego que varios años más tarde se llamaría "Subbuteo" con el Colacao.


----------



## damasquinado (11 Dic 2021)

Los MOOMIN


----------



## damasquinado (11 Dic 2021)

La Familia Mezga:


----------



## damasquinado (11 Dic 2021)

El Señor Rossi


----------



## damasquinado (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## damasquinado (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## damasquinado (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## damasquinado (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## Von Rudel (11 Dic 2021)

Bueno voy a portar con uno que me parece la ostia que no hubiera salido.




_Estos los llegue a ver de niño.



Y estos que ni los encuentro subtitulados. Cuando los vi por la telegaita.
_


----------



## ArturoB (11 Dic 2021)

Pumuki. Esta mierda también habrá que tenerla en cuenta.


----------



## Tails (12 Dic 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Copia calcada de bola de dragón



dragon ball es una copia de una leyenda china, terminator, alien y otras películas


----------



## Peter Sellers (13 Dic 2021)

Se acuerdan del Cartero Pat?.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (13 Dic 2021)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> Se acuerdan del Cartero Pat?.



me suena,¿lo echaron en la 1 o en la 2 por las tardes?


----------



## Peter Sellers (13 Dic 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> me suena,¿lo echaron en la 1 o en la 2 por las tardes?



Yo los vi en el canal autonómico por la tarde, al nivel nacional no te se decir.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (13 Dic 2021)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> Yo los vi en el canal autonómico por la tarde, al nivel nacional no te se decir.



me ha recordado el gato y los 3 pajarillos piando en la rama,si no no me acuerdo


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si alguien se acuerda de esto ya es master del universo



Yo de ese me acuerdo perfectamente, eso sí los que más m,e llegaron de mi niñez y semi adolescencia fueron caballeros del zodiaco, dragones y mazmorras, la vuelta al mundo de Willy Fog, dartacan, David el nomo y los fraggle rocks, que no eran dibujos, pero estaban de puta madre. 

De heidi y marcos paso, que eran muy llorones los cabrones.


----------



## ueee3 (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Guanotopía (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Fairbanks (13 Dic 2021)

El Gato Isidoro, no me deja poner el video


----------



## damnit (13 Dic 2021)

Fairbanks dijo:


> El Gato Isidoro, no me deja poner el video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la puta canción no se me ha borrado de la mente jamás, aún hoy en día se la canto a mi hija y todo, la tengo clavada en el subconsciente

hasta hice la colección de cromos de Isidoro


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2021)

A mi me molaba mucho ulises31, no se si ya lo habiais puesto...


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (13 Dic 2021)

Alguien se acuerda de unos dibujos de una gata que estaba enamorada de un ratón, lo perseguía y él respondía lanzándole un ladrillo a la cabeza?, Cuantos más ladrillos le lanzaba más se enamoraba. Creo que se llamaba La Gata Loca. Hoy en día estaría prohibido


----------



## ueee3 (14 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> A mi me molaba mucho ulises31, no se si ya lo habiais puesto...



Con la tuya debe ser la 3ª vez  .

Yo la conozco pero no la vi entera ni mucho menos. Era como algo "antiguo" para mí.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Dic 2021)

Barspin dijo:


> Me encantaba esa puta intro en francés.



Y a mí. Cómo se llamaba la serie?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Dic 2021)

Xio Kha Go Du Roo dijo:


> Alguien se acuerda de unos dibujos de una gata que estaba enamorada de un ratón, lo perseguía y él respondía lanzándole un ladrillo a la cabeza?, Cuantos más ladrillos le lanzaba más se enamoraba. Creo que se llamaba La Gata Loca. Hoy en día estaría prohibido


----------



## kronopio (14 Dic 2021)

No sé si está puesta.Todos éramos muy de David el gnomo,aquí una de sus congéneres.Y ahora estoy recordando que me regalaron en algún cumpleaños o en la comunión  un libraco sobre los gnomos que se titulaba igual,libro grande,tapa dura,bonitas ilustraciones.Libraco que todavía sobrevive.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Barspin (14 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Y a mí. Cómo se llamaba la serie?



Las monstruoplantas. Tuvieron la decencia de respetar el opening original aquí.


----------



## Tobermory (15 Dic 2021)

Si alguien se acuerda de ésta, seguramente le falte poco para la jubilación. Solo recuerdo que todo el mundo quería ser "el Multihombre". Y mira que eran cutres los dibujos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

alas97 dijo:


> Sufrid y ambicionad.



Perturbador...


----------



## Alcazar (15 Dic 2021)

Hong Kong Fui, un perro karateka, este serie la recuerdo porque le flipaba a un primo mío mayor que yo.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Para nota:
> 
> 
> La aldea del arce.



Se me escapa una lagrimilla.


----------



## MazingerXXL (15 Dic 2021)

Estos del videoclub Bethoveen de Zaragoza:








El vuelo de dragones


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esta es la mejor serie de dibujos EVER. En España pasó de puntillas, pero en Finlandia la llevan echando en la TV como 30 años seguidos (No exagero). Es muy popular en Escandinavia.
> 
> Alli en Finlandia tienen hasta un parque temático, y hace poco hicieron una versión moderna (3D) de la serie.
> 
> ...



Pme trague bastantes capítulos de esta serie. La verdad es que no me atrapaba como para verla al día siguiente pero sí que había capítulos que no me soltaban y había historias que me dejaban con el culo al revés. Recuerdo el de la hormiga León que me dejó mal cuerpo no recuerdo por que y tambien otro en el que un personaje está jodido y el niño del sombrero de paja o lo que sea, le explica que es porque le han tratado con muchos sarcasmos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> Estos del videoclub Bethoveen de Zaragoza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Esta del vuelo de dragones la tengo en mi mente y creo que la había trastocado no se.
Hay una serie en que se traen a un chaval del futuro que es la actualidad p bien de otra dimensión, ahora no se. Y es un mundo de dragones que comen cristales de las montañas. No sé si será esta. No me cuadra porque recuerdo unso dibujos muy adultos por así decirlo y estos me parecen un poco infantiles, pero puede ser una jugarreta de mi mente.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

Hay una sería de un chaval que tenía una rana en la camiseta que le hablaba. Era una especie de mezcla entre novita y sinosuke.



https://m.facebook.com/seriesmiticas/videos/la-rana-raponchi/144490299546166/?locale=es_LA&_rdr


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

Hay una de una guerra entre los humanos y una creación de los humanos que son unos seres biológicos como humanos, pero creados para servir a los humanos. Estos seres se revelan y toda la serie va de la guerra. Esa serie era brutal pero la vimos cuatro. La echaba a horas intempestivas.

Se llamaba Exo Squad.
Os juro que era brutalerrima.


Iban en naves que se transformaban en robots.

En el último capitulo que echaron me dejaron roto. Acaba la puta guerra y llaman a todos los comandos porque llega una raza al sistema solar con intenciones inciertas. Y son como unos cangrejos inmensos, pero inmensos como estadios de fútbol. Y viajan por el espacio a pelo. Lanzan unos rayos super destructivos y son casi invulnerables. Son animales así. Años después aparecen los cangrejoides esos en el juego de Star Craft.


----------



## Serakenaton (15 Dic 2021)

La abeja Maya


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

Y esta serie era rara rara.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

grebleips dijo:


> No me ha parecido ver "Samed, el duende mágico (1985 - Onegai! Samia don)"



Esta serie tenía capítulos muy jodidos. Si no recuerdo mal, cosas muy adultos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

Otra que me la ponía como una morcilla de burgos era Ranma chica.








Ranma ½ (Serie de TV) (1989)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Serie de TV (1989-1992). 161 episodios. Ranma Saotome es un chico que sufre una peculiar maldición al caer en unos estanques malditos durante un entrenamiento de artes marciales. Desde aquel día, ...




m.filmaffinity.com





En un capítulo le cortan el traje y se le ve el tetamen. Pero cómo Ranma es un Heroe sigue luchando con los pedazo de cántaros esos al aire.

Luego resulta que en esa serie se veían bastantes tetas pero nos las cortaban.






















Claramente me iban metiendo inputs, para que pudiera entender de adulto que soy un puto muerto en vida.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

Esta creo que la echaban los fines de semana en Telemadrid. Aquí tenía un título más campechano pero no me acuerdo de cuál era. He visto que se llamó "La chica invasora" y también "Esos desagradables extraterrestres", pero no descarto que dejarán el título en japonés, lo hicieron con más de una.
Otra que me la ponía como el cerrojo de un penal.


Que tristeza, nací muerto en vida.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Me hacían mucha gracia sus historias.



El otro día me partía el culo en la casa del libro. Cogí un cómic de bola de dragón y ojensdo el final había una página del Dr Slurmp. Aparece en la página una heroína con poderes. Rescata a alguien en un callejón y al salir un tío en limusina le ofrece un fajo confundiendola con una puta y el tío la dice que monte. La tía al ver el fajo monta y duda sobre que hacer si fóllaselo por el fajo o conservar la dignidad. Luego en otra viñeta se la ve directamente en la esquina esperando al siguiente. Me pareció súper lolente.
Que grande, ya nos iban redpileando pero no estábamos listos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Kochikame



Esto es puto oro. Que risa de serie.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Otra serie que muchos veríais alguna vez pero no la recordabais:
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que la harían a alguna hora difícil, porque no recuerdo apenas de ella pero sí haber visto varios episodios y tener algo que me atraía. O tal vez era el estilo de dibujo pero el guion no acompañase...



Esta serie la recuerdo poco pero sí que me gustaba. Pero no recordaba al oso. Lo que son las cosas. Solo recordaba al gusano y al viejo, que si no recuerdo mal, era inventor.


----------



## Drogoprofe (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Drogoprofe (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Drogoprofe (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> LUM, la chica invasora... Esa me la jalé entera porque me hacía mucha gracia... hoy día sería im-pubis-cable: protagonista efectivamente imbécil ACOSADOR DE MANUAL, celoso, posesivo, rata, etc. con extraterrestre que le saca de apuros con "inventos" para que no se tenga que "esforzar" (todo un género desde el puto Doraemon....) que va por ahí siempre medio desnuda y es una maltratadora histérica celosa que suelta descargas a la mínima.... luego se enteran las feminazis de turno que el manga original fue de UNA MUJER y cortocircuitan....
> 
> Los secundarios también eran la polla, los padres del protagonista eran un carapadre de manual y la madre una charo frustrada que me hacía desconojarme vivo con sus ataques...
> 
> ...



Creo que lo de acosador es un término que se ha retorcido. Joder solo es un tipo que le mola una tía y está desesperado por ella.
Hoy a eso lo llamarían relación tóxica. Otra cosa que se ha retorcido. Mucho mejor eso que la mierda en la que nos han metido.
Aunque esos sin otros temas.


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Dic 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Creo que lo de acosador es un término que se ha retorcido. Joder solo es un tipo que le mola una tía y está desesperado por ella.
> Hoy a eso lo llamarían relación tóxica. Otra cosa que se ha retorcido. Mucho mejor eso que la mierda en la que nos han metido.
> Aunque esos sin otros temas.



Eeeeeh..... No. Es al revés: en la serie de LUM es la extraterrestre la que está loquita por el imbécil y éste no le hace ni puto caso y prefiere tirarle a todo lo que se menea con falda.... pero al mismo tiempo no puede soportar que nadie le tire los tejos a la chorba en bikini (que tiene su legión de pagafantas detrás por cierto, muchos podrían ser burbujeros  ), así que el tipo no había por donde cogerle (ahí estaba la gracia). Vamos que la celosa posesiva tóxica es ella que es la que le suelta las descargas en cuanto ve que intenta ligar con otras o la desprecia, jeje


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Dic 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Esta creo que la echaban los fines de semana en Telemadrid. Aquí tenía un título más campechano pero no me acuerdo de cuál era. He visto que se llamó "La chica invasora" y también "Esos desagradables extraterrestres", pero no descarto que dejarán el título en japonés, lo hicieron con más de una.
> Otra que me la ponía como el cerrojo de un penal.
> 
> 
> Que tristeza, nací muerto en vida.



Lo gracioso es que eso pasaba ya en el primer capítulo, ya lo he comentado pero la serie esa era de lo más LOLeante, sexista y políticamente incorrecta que echaban en la tele.... y era de principios de los 80 y el autor era una mujer!!!! Seguro que hoy día las feminazis la "perdonaban" porque el malvado heteropatriarcado le obligaba a crear esas series para tener éxito y tal....


----------



## jus (15 Dic 2021)

Me encabtaba de pequeño


----------



## gonzalo11 (15 Dic 2021)

Dos que me acuerdo (no puedo poner fotos estoy trabajando, que alguien las ponga plis)

- Yackie y Nuca
- Nils Orgersson


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Eeeeeh..... No. Es al revés: en la serie de LUM es la extraterrestre la que está loquita por el imbécil y éste no le hace ni puto caso y prefiere tirarle a todo lo que se menea con falda.... pero al mismo tiempo no puede soportar que nadie le tire los tejos a la chorba en bikini (que tiene su legión de pagafantas detrás por cierto, muchos podrían ser burbujeros  ), así que el tipo no había por donde cogerle (ahí estaba la gracia). Vamos que la celosa posesiva tóxica es ella que es la que le suelta las descargas en cuanto ve que intenta ligar con otras o la desprecia, jeje



Es verdad. Gracias. Me están dando ganas de volver a verla (que no la habré visto entera ni de broma). Yo creo que había confundido un poco el argumento con Chicho terremoto. Aunque ahí el chicho tiraba la caña a todas partes pero siempre centrado en Rosita.


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Dic 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Es verdad. Gracias. Me están dando ganas de volver a verla (que no la habré visto entera ni de broma). Yo creo que había confundido un poco el argumento con Chicho terremoto. Aunque ahí el chicho tiraba la caña a todas partes pero siempre centrado en Rosita.



Sip, eso es. El Chicho otro que tal baila, un descojone con el perro acosador que se quería fockar a la Rosita en competencia con el enano y el tema de las bragas blancas, pero recuerdo que se volvió muy cansino y repetitivo cuando terminó con el baloncesto y empezó con el ping pong y otras cosas...


----------



## lucky starr (15 Dic 2021)

¿Alguno os acordáis de una serie de dibujos animados donde los protagonistas eran un perro y un gato?

Los capítulos estaban separados en tres partes Al principio salían un perro y un gato de verdad que se perseguían y después había como una segunda parte de dibujos. Los dibujos eran en el espacio y cosas así...

Al acabar se volvía a ver a los animales de carne hueso, el gato se escapaba y se acababa el capítulo. Nunca he vuelto a verlos....

Sonde principios de los 80 y los daban en TVE 2.(creo)

También recuerdo una serie que dieron unas navidades, sobre vampiros, la escena final era en un teatro abandonado. Deba bastante miedo.


----------



## lucky starr (15 Dic 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Esta del vuelo de dragones la tengo en mi mente y creo que la había trastocado no se.
> Hay una serie en que se traen a un chaval del futuro que es la actualidad p bien de otra dimensión, ahora no se. Y es un mundo de dragones que comen cristales de las montañas. No sé si será esta. No me cuadra porque recuerdo unso dibujos muy adultos por así decirlo y estos me parecen un poco infantiles, pero puede ser una jugarreta de mi mente.



La de los dragones que comen rocas para expulsar fuego es esa...nos hacemos viejos jajaja


----------



## Bye Felicia (15 Dic 2021)

Si no me acuerdo como los voy a poner, logic


----------



## Maestro Panda (15 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Empiezo con unos, titulados "Las mil y una américas". No creo que nadie se acordara, tal vez ahora al oír el título le suene, y tal vez no. Aquí un ejemplo de los dibujos:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



De Cris y Lon (su puto perro amarillo)? Claro que me acuerdo


----------



## Maestro Panda (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## MazingerXXL (15 Dic 2021)

Más animes extraños de mi infancia 80tera:


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> Más animes extraños de mi infancia 80tera:



Esta del hombre tigre la vi. No sé si mucho o poco.
Pero había otra de un luchador enmascarado pero con una máscara más típica. Supongo que eran competencia. Esa otra la vi más, aunque también la recuerdo poco.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

Hay una serie de muy pocos capítulos que no era de dibujos, creo que era española y no la he vuelto a encontrar. La echaban los sábados por la mañana. Iba de un tipo que hacía figuritas de papel y éstas estaban vivas. Recuerdo un trozo en que hacía una especie de gallina de papel en plan origami y la gallina pone huevos de papel y salen pollitos de papel o alguna así.


----------



## Maestro Panda (15 Dic 2021)

Esta la daban en Antena 3.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (15 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si alguien se acuerda de esto ya es master del universo



Es la primera cosa que he recordado al ver el título. Yo todavía recurrentemente canturreo esa puta canción.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2021)

Buscando lo anterior que mencionaba, creo que yo vi esta cosa de serie española. Que cosa más loca.








Planeta imaginario - Teleflip (2)


Sintonizar con Teleflip 2 significa entrar en el mundo surrealista del noticiario planetario de última hora, que llegará a las pantallas con todo...



www.rtve.es


----------



## jm666 (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Dic 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Hay una serie de muy pocos capítulos que no era de dibujos, creo que era española y no la he vuelto a encontrar. La echaban los sábados por la mañana. Iba de un tipo que hacía figuritas de papel y éstas estaban vivas. Recuerdo un trozo en que hacía una especie de gallina de papel en plan origami y la gallina pone huevos de papel y salen pollitos de papel o alguna así.



¿sería Langostino? me gustaba mucho los pocos capítulos que vi


----------



## Quemado (15 Dic 2021)

Mmmm... ¿Esta se ha puesto?


----------



## Conde Duckula (16 Dic 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> ¿sería Langostino? me gustaba mucho los pocos capítulos que vi



Tenía que ser esto. He revisado varios capítulos y no he visto lo que digo pero si otras cosas que hace y lo del barco de papel el espantapájaros. Las esculturas que hace y se mueven. Tiene que ser esto.

Por cierto qué maravilla de programación infantil. Pezones a tutiplen en este capítulo y gostoso belludo pubis. Que sociedad de monjas se nos está quedando.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (16 Dic 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Tenía que ser esto. He revisado varios capítulos y no he visto lo que digo pero si otras cosas que hace y lo del barco de papel el espantapájaros. Las esculturas que hace y se mueven. Tiene que ser esto.
> 
> Por cierto qué maravilla de programación infantil. Pezones a tutiplen en este capítulo y gostoso belludo pubis. Que sociedad de monjas se nos está quedando.



con el capítulo del huevo pi 3.14 me rei un montón cuando era niño,le dice el espantapájaros al huevo"fúmate esto" .Hasta los programas infantiles trataban más como adultos a los niños que los anuncios actuales supuestamente dirigidos a adultos


----------



## Tails (25 Dic 2021)

Dr slump es anterior a dragon ball


----------



## Agorero (25 Dic 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo la serie que recordaba mas entre brumas cual sueño fue la de Ulises 31 hasta que llegó hinternec.
> Fue una serie que la echaron cuando apenas tenía uso de razón y que no volvieron a reponer nunca. (que yo sepa)
> 
> *Luego de la época de tinieblas de mi niñez recuerdo una serie alemana de un duende animado dentro de imagen real bastante grimosa.*
> También una especie de serie de cortos en imagen real, cada uno era de un pais europeo donde en cada corto los protas siempre eran niños y no sé porque recuerdo el de Yugoslavia y unos 5-6 años mas tarde pasó lo de la guerra.



El duende grimoso sería Pumuky.


----------



## terraenxebre (25 Dic 2021)

Y Chicho Terremoto ( mucho mejor que shin cham)


----------



## cacho_perro (10 Ene 2022)

Subidita para recordar el doblaje glorioso de Santiago Segura a Heidi, un clásico inmortal (la calidac es horrorosa pero se entiende...)


----------



## ueee3 (23 Mar 2022)

El Conde Duckula.


----------



## vanderwilde (23 Mar 2022)

Quién iba a decir que esto se convertiría en realidad?


----------



## sociedadponzi (23 Mar 2022)

__





Ahi va ese bólido (1968) - Autocity


Ahi va ese bólido (1968)



autocity.com


----------



## sociedadponzi (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## sociedadponzi (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## sociedadponzi (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## sociedadponzi (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Yomimo (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Otrasvidas (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

Thundarr the barbarian:

Joder ved cómo comienza. Apetece verla:


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

Mightor:


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

El fantasma del espacio:


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

Hoot Kloot:


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

El Inspector:


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Ago 2022)

Esos dibujos no los ponían en España. 
Los 2 últimos si me suenan 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

Superratón:


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

Daniel el travieso:


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Esos dibujos no los ponían en España.
> Los 2 últimos si me suenan
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Claro, y que ni te suene significa que no se pusieron en España. 

Mira, Hoot Kloot a mí me sonaba, y aquí dicen que ponían segmentos insertados en el Show de la Pantera Rosa:








Hoot Kloot


Hoot Kloot fue una serie animada de 17 cortos de dibujos animados teatrales creados por Friz Freleng y producidos por DePatie-Freleng Enterprises, posteriormente se volverían segmentos intermedios para El show de la Pantera Rosa. Alfredo Lara Álvaro Tarcicio Arturo Mercado Braulio Zertuche...




doblaje.fandom.com





Y el del bárbaro, en la wikipedia hablan incluso de diferencias en el doblaje entre Latinoamérica y España, o sea que sí que lo pusieron.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

Chip y Chop:


Sherlock Holmes:


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Claro, y que ni te suene significa que no se pusieron en España.
> 
> Mira, Hoot Kloot a mí me sonaba, y aquí dicen que ponían segmentos insertados en el Show de la Pantera Rosa:
> 
> ...



Si el vaquero si que me sonaba, los bárbaros esos no, y tengo 48 años

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Si el vaquero si que me sonaba, los bárbaros esos no, y tengo 48 años
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Pues eso, no coincidirías por lo que fuera. Pero si los tradujeron al español de España, será por algo.

Tal vez alguna serie la pusieran sólo un mes, a saber... pero yo sí recuerdo haber visto "muchas cosas" que no solían poner...

A saber. Tampoco importa demasiado.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Ago 2022)

Yo recuerdo uno llamado Nils Andersson o Hans Andersen o algo así


----------



## mecaweto (23 Ago 2022)

MIM


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## 121 (23 Ago 2022)

Reena y Gaudi


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (23 Ago 2022)

**


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

No conocía esto. Pero mirad en 1:48: "juntos, juntes, juntas":



Y acaba diciendo "me despido de todes vosotres".

Como veis la mierda del lenguaje inclusivo viene de muchos años atrás.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

Van unas que no son dibujos:


De un poco después:

Ésa de Starman, ¿merecerá la pena verla entera?

¿Y el gran héroe americano?

Por otro lado,


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## SineOsc (25 Ago 2022)

fua 24 paginas.... no se si ya la han puesto.

Yo de crio vi esta varias veces y luego lo olvide por completo, años despues la pude volver a encontrar, igual a alguno le despierte algo:


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> fua 24 paginas.... no se si ya la han puesto.
> 
> Yo de crio vi esta varias veces y luego lo olvide por completo, años despues la pude volver a encontrar, igual a alguno le despierte algo:



No había visto eso nunca. ¿Y era en español?

Por cierto tranquilo que seguramente se hayan repetido algunas. Voy a poner Príncipe Valiente, quizás ya haya salido pero me da igual, que suena bien (y hay otras de las que tengo vagos recuerdos pero no los suficientes como para encontrarlas):


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)

Fuego Salvaje (seguramente ya la puse):


----------



## SineOsc (25 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No había visto eso nunca. ¿Y era en español?
> 
> Por cierto tranquilo que seguramente se hayan repetido algunas. Voy a poner Príncipe Valiente, quizás ya haya salido pero me da igual, que suena bien (y hay otras de las que tengo vagos recuerdos pero no los suficientes como para encontrarlas):



Si era en español, cuando la rescaté la encontré en perfecto castellano.

La que has puesto no la he visto en la vida yo tampoco xd.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)

Quemado dijo:


> Mmmm... ¿Esta se ha puesto?



NPI, pero parece una mezcla de Candy Candy con Sailor Moon.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Digamelon (25 Ago 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Sufrid y ambicionad.



Mi hija tiene un libro de Дядя Стёпа


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Digamelon (25 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Otra serie que muchos veríais alguna vez pero no la recordabais:
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que la harían a alguna hora difícil, porque no recuerdo apenas de ella pero sí haber visto varios episodios y tener algo que me atraía. O tal vez era el estilo de dibujo pero el guion no acompañase...



No me suena haberla visto nunca.


----------



## Soundblaster (25 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Esta era de lo más underground



calidac


----------



## Soundblaster (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## terraenxebre (25 Ago 2022)

Vamos viejos


----------



## Digamelon (25 Ago 2022)

La daban en Canal+ lo que no sé si en abierto o codificado.


----------



## aquinoe (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Conde Duckula (25 Ago 2022)

Probablemente ya se ha dicho en el hilo pero ¿alguien recuerda una serie llamada Exo Squad?






Iba de unos seres que creaban los humanos para servirles y se les revelaban haciendo una guerra que afectaba a todo el sistema solar. Luego luchaban enmbutidos en unas naves que hacían las veces de exoesqueleto y se transformaban en robot y en algun otro vehículo de trabajo.

Soy la única persona que conozco que la vió.

Tenía un argumento mejor que el 99% de las series de ciencia ficción.


----------



## sociedadponzi (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## cacho_perro (25 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


>



Esas serie es broootal... es la primera que hizo a solas el maestro Hayao Miyazaki y se nota, la revisité hace unos años y ha envejecido estupendamente, muy entretenida y bastante "adulta" para el anime de la época.... tema apocalíptico madmaxiano muy propio para Burbuja por cierto!


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No había visto eso nunca. ¿Y era en español?
> 
> Por cierto tranquilo que seguramente se hayan repetido algunas. Voy a poner Príncipe Valiente, quizás ya haya salido pero me da igual, que suena bien (y hay otras de las que tengo vagos recuerdos pero no los suficientes como para encontrarlas):



La del Príncipe Valiente como lector amante de los comics del inmortal Harold Foster me pareció una soberana MIERDA en su día.... animación PENOSA y argumentos muy infantiles que poco tienen que ver con el material original.... un desperdicio. Casi lo mejor que tiene son las ilustraciones de los créditos iniciales y finales...


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Fuego Salvaje (seguramente ya la puse):



Esa serie recuerdo que fue creada específicamente para hacer suspirar (y alguna otra cosa) a las pre-adolescentes que a los 12-14 años les suele dar invariablemente un "amor platónico" por los "musculosos" caballos y les encanta "montarlos"


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> No me suena haberla visto nunca.



Pues te aseguro que se emitió.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> La daban en Canal+ lo que no sé si en abierto o codificado.



Nunca la vi y eso que prometía.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Esa serie recuerdo que fue creada específicamente para hacer suspirar (y alguna otra cosa) a las pre-adolescentes que a los 12-14 años les suele dar invariablemente un "amor platónico" por los "musculosos" caballos y les encanta "montarlos"



Joder cómo que "recuerdas", alguien te lo dijo?

Qué enfermo cabrón.

El caso es que es verdad que faltaba una figura masculina en esa serie, como no fuera el caballo...


----------



## Pom (25 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo recuerdo uno llamado Nils Andersson o Hans Andersen o algo así



Nils Holgersson, me encantaba de chico.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)

Aquí un clásico adelantado a su tiempo en cuanto a técnica, pasarían muchos años hasta ver algo similar otra vez:



La serie en si, no sé.


----------



## Catalinius (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## cacho_perro (25 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder cómo que "recuerdas", alguien te lo dijo?
> 
> Qué enfermo cabrón.
> 
> El caso es que es verdad que faltaba una figura masculina en esa serie, como no fuera el caballo...



Algún artículo leí al respecto criticando esas serie (no fue la única por cierto).... pero vamos, que la querencia de las preadolescentes por los caballos es más que conocida, de hecho en las escuelas de hípica la inmensa mayoría de "aprendizas" de ese perfil...


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Ago 2022)

Pom dijo:


> Nils Holgersson, me encantaba de chico.



A mi también, era tremendamente imaginativa y educativa y además solía adaptar leyendas y cuentos centroeuropeos en tal o cual capítulo.... lo que debería ser una serie infantil vaya, es de las pocas que la cumplía... el protaganista además va "evolucionando", pues sufre una maldición de un duende por gilipollas abusón y se va "reformando" para intentar volver a ser de talla normal ...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Ago 2022)

Pom dijo:


> Nils Holgersson, me encantaba de chico.



Yo recuerdo que la veía, y que el día del ultimo episodio no pude verla por alguna cosa que debia ir obligado y me creó trauma, pero no recuerdo mucho de la serie. ¿Qué año era?


----------



## zeromus44 (25 Ago 2022)

Pajarería de Transilvania y Reena y Gaudi.

La puta maravilla era eso en la infancia.


----------



## Pom (25 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo recuerdo que la veía, y que el día del ultimo episodio no pude verla por alguna cosa que debia ir obligado y me creó trauma, pero no recuerdo mucho de la serie. ¿Qué año era?



Creo que la emitieron en el el 1985. La serie es del 1980.
Por cierto la tienen completa gratis en el a3player.

Nils Holgersson | ATRESPLAYER TV


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Empiezo con unos, titulados "Las mil y una américas". No creo que nadie se acordara, tal vez ahora al oír el título le suene, y tal vez no. Aquí un ejemplo de los dibujos:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



No la conocía. 

¿Hablaban del genocidio de España a los nativos o aún no había tanta endofobia?


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Ago 2022)

Ahora me he acordado de esta:



Pese a su pinta de infantil, escondía un dramón de cojones (como la mayoría de los animes "infantiles" de la época por otra parte), algunos capítulos se me quedaron grabados de las tragedias que eran, con huérfanos, amoríos, maltratos y esclavismo de por medio.... pvtos japos cómo nos hacían sufrir a los pobres infantes (supongo que para desmarcarse de las almibaradas producciones disneynianas...)


----------



## Senusert° (26 Ago 2022)

No eran dibujos animados, pero era como la evolución natural del _Valle Secreto_ en dramote para _zagalones _(de hecho son los mismos actores). 

Envejezcan al recordar.


----------



## XRL (26 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si alguien se acuerda de esto ya es master del universo



joder si eran de mis dibus preferidos de niño en los 80

antes de que saliera dragon ball-arale-oliver y benji y estas cosas


----------



## XRL (26 Ago 2022)

Tutankhabrón dijo:


> Enga, para que se os quite el mal sabor de boca.
> 
> Y en Castellano de Castilla.



me vi la serie entera hace un par de años xd


----------



## XRL (26 Ago 2022)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Para nota:
> 
> 
> La aldea del arce.



mítica serie


----------



## XRL (26 Ago 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Venga voy a poner las series ñoñas que se que veiais pero que no quereis reconocer en este foro de machotes
> 
> Johnny y sus amigos
> 
> ...



yo veía de niño con mis hermanas la panda de julia y juana y sergio,luego ya sacaron chicho terremoto xd


----------



## XRL (26 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> no será los ¿Herculoides?



esta era buenísima


----------



## XRL (26 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Musculator
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en esa época con dragon ball arale y musculmán te pasabas las tardes de pm xd


----------



## XRL (26 Ago 2022)

esta era buenísima,me encantaba


----------



## Kazajo13 (26 Ago 2022)

He leido todo el hilo y hay muchísimas que nadie ha puesto todavia.









 



Espero que no sea el único que las recuerde.


----------



## Pelamios1 (26 Ago 2022)

Agenda 2030


----------



## Pelamios1 (26 Ago 2022)

Mitico ending en gallego.



Y en aleman resiliente.


----------



## cerilloprieto (26 Ago 2022)

He intentado buscar un dibujo animado sin encontrarlo. Se trata de un colono o buscador de oro del oeste americano, que iba en una carreta. Un viejo que empezaba siempre cantando Ou Ou Ou....... mientras conducía la carreta.

Las Urracas Parlanchinas eran otras; unas verdaderas hijas de puta que martirizaban al granjero.

Carlitos y Snoopy


----------



## cacho_perro (26 Ago 2022)

Kazajo13 dijo:


> He leido todo el hilo y hay muchísimas que nadie ha puesto todavia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo sí las recuerdo....

Las 2 primeras son algunas de las SERIES DE MIERDA del nefasto D'Ocon, que con su sistema cutre de 8 bits de repetir secuencias de animación una y otra vez para montar capítulos (a lo Filmation pero en cañí de bajo coste) prácticamente se cargó la industria nacional de animación porque nadie podía competir en precios con sus porquerías....

La de Willy Fog era mítica, estaba producida por una empresa española llamada BRB por el "buscavidas" por antonomasia Claudio Byern Boyd, pero era animación japonesa 100% y la banda sonora era de "Mocedades". Todos los sábados después del telediario pegados a la tele para verla, tengo buenos recuerdos de ella... Y la trayectoria de esa productora es precisamente un ejemplo de lo que ocurrió por culpa del puñetero D'Ocon: la última serie decente que hicieron fue "La llamada de los Gnomos" (una especie de espinof de David el No-Homo  ), a partir de ahí tuvieron que bajar costes para competir, cambiaron a un estudio de animación "chino" horrendo y las siguientes series que sacaron (Sandokan, Dartacan 2, Willy Fog 2, etc.) eran malas a rabiar en cuanto a calidad de animación y demás, con guiones ridículos de infantiles.... Pvta vida tt....


----------



## Tonimn (26 Ago 2022)

A los 11-14 años ningún niño veía dibujos animados.
Se metían conmigo por hacerlo, que si crío que si tal.
Luego resulta que todos los de mi edad recuerdan los dibujos que daban justo esos años...


----------



## eltonelero (26 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Yo sí las recuerdo....
> 
> Las 2 primeras son algunas de las SERIES DE MIERDA del nefasto D'Ocon, que con su sistema cutre de 8 bits de repetir secuencias de animación una y otra vez para montar capítulos (a lo Filmation pero en cañí de bajo coste) prácticamente se cargó la industria nacional de animación porque nadie podía competir en precios con sus porquerías....
> 
> La de Willy Fog era mítica, estaba producida por una empresa española llamada BRB por el "buscavidas" por antonomasia Claudio Byern Boyd, pero era animación japonesa 100% y la banda sonora era de "Mocedades". Todos los sábados después del telediario pegados a la tele para verla, tengo buenos recuerdos de ella... Y la trayectoria de esa productora es precisamente un ejemplo de lo que ocurrió por culpa del puñetero D'Ocon: la última serie decente que hicieron fue "La llamada de los Gnomos" (una especie de espinof de David el No-Homo  ), a partir de ahí tuvieron que bajar costes para competir, cambiaron a un estudio de animación "chino" horrendo y las siguientes series que sacaron (Sandokan, Dartacan 2, Willy Fog 2, etc.) eran malas a rabiar en cuanto a calidad de animación y demás, con guiones ridículos de infantiles.... Pvta vida tt....



no deja de ser una metafora del mundo actual.
Antes empezando "de 0" tu posibilidad era apostar por el buen servicio y calidad y mantenerlo, ahora ya es imposible ya que o compites contra megacorporaciones que ofrecen calidad premium o bien compites contra lo barato y chinorri…. no hay termino medio


----------



## eltonelero (26 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo recuerdo uno llamado Nils Andersson o Hans Andersen o algo así



si, esa era una buena serie. además al estar basada en un clásico literario tenia un final tras x episodios. también tenía cierta moraleja aunque algo diluida en la serie de animación.


----------



## Kazajo13 (26 Ago 2022)

Quien no imitó a pingu en los 90

 


Esto no eran dibujos pero estaba dirigido para niños, de lo mas interesante a nivel científico que habia.


----------



## ¿Qué? (26 Ago 2022)

Las naves y los trajes-armaduras de los malos molaban un montón tenian un equipamiento como los Predator pero con sobrepeso.


----------



## SexyVIcky (30 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No conocía esto. Pero mirad en 1:48: "juntos, juntes, juntas":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diox!No guardo ni un solo recuerdo de la mierda del lenguaje inclusivo en aquella época(por suerte).
Estaba convencida de que la primera vez que lo he escuchado fue de boca de la cajera con el famoso “niñes”


----------

